

Linotype: Letterpress game engine for Ruby - bdz
https://github.com/barelyknown/linotype

======
leberwurstsaft
It's case sensitive and has related problems in finding words. Entering all
lowercase letters recommended.

While I'm sure it was a fun exercise to build it and there will most likely
even be "helper apps" appearing on the App Store soon, I frown upon these.
Letterpress will lose a lot of its fun once cheating takes over.

~~~
rimantas
I was thinking that an app where you could take a picture of letterpress
screen and it would use that and with some strategy (in terms of defending
letters) would be fun project to make. Maybe more than playing the game :)

~~~
flixic
I have done that with Spelltower (: <https://github.com/flixic/spelltower>

------
mstepniowski
Implementing a Letterpress cheater in Python took me around 10 minutes.
Computers are very fast nowadays: <https://gist.github.com/3968275>

There is no need for a whole game engine if you want nothing more than to know
the best possible word to play each turn. It will be enough to win with 99% of
people. If you want to win a Letterpress AI tournament, you would of course
need to look at alpha-beta and other algorithms.

------
laacz
I made my own primitive helper. <http://inarticulate.eu/letterpress>

------
flixic
Neat. I'm working on JS-based word suggestion (=cheater) for Letterpress, and
there were a few bits from here that I might borrow.

------
damncabbage
I'd love to hack on this to extend it; do you plan on writing any tests for
it?

